# Looking for P-40 metal seat drawings



## Mickaelusa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have been looking all over the web to find the drawings of the P40 metal seat.
I have not been successful - Where can I find this information?

Thank you for your help in this matter,
Mickael


----------

